# Layout Help



## treky (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm planning on building a layout but unfortunately my health as deteriorated to the point where it can't be very wide (I have a rare, degenerative muscular disease that's similar to m.s. and sadly it's reached he pint where I can only stand with someones help-anyway) I'm thinking of buying one of those pre-made layouts. Does anyone sell one that is, say-1 foot wide?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You might find some one or company in this listing
that could build a suitable layout for you. There are
several listed.

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=prebuilt+small+ho+layouts&ei=UTF-8&fr=moz35

There may be a modeller who lives near you who could help
you with your project. Perhaps a chat at any good hobby shop
could uncover the person who might work with you.

Don


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds like a simple switching layout would be right up your alley. You could sit and operate one no problem.


----------



## treky (Jun 11, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Sounds like a simple switching layout would be right up your alley. You could sit and operate one no problem.


yea, I thought about that, but I want one with plenty of operation.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

At one end, put in a car float and you would have tons of operational capability in a very small space. Cars can enter/leave the layout via the float operation and be delivered to the yard. Those cars could then be delivered to the industries located along the backdrop or along the front edge of the layout.

If you can go up to ~18" depth, that would give you plenty of room to do what you want without excessive reach-over.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Treky

Do you think you could, or would, enjoy building your own layout that
could be done as small 'modules' of, say, 4 feet long by a couple feet wide?

This is something that you could do sitting at a workbench. You could
do the wiring and all track work without the need to stand or crawl
under the table.

These modules would connect together, either on legs or suspended from
the wall. You could eventually work your way around the room, or
the alloted space,and have a very nice operational layout.

Don


----------



## treky (Jun 11, 2011)

DonR said:


> Treky
> 
> Do you think you could, or would, enjoy building your own layout that
> could be done as small 'modules' of, say, 4 feet long by a couple feet wide?
> ...


hey, that's an idea! And make them able to fold up since we don't have much room.

Thanx, think I'll try that!:appl::smilie_daumenpos::stroke:


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

What is a float?

Dt


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

A car float is a barge used for moving train cars across bodies of water.

Here is a model of a float (being pushed by a tugboat)
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-3152

And here is where it docks for loading/unloading. (Car float apron)
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-3068


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Treky, how about this, http://hogrr.blogspot.com/ you could make it as high as you need it. If a duckunder is not good, modify it so there is a liftout bridge for access.


----------

